# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype: πρακτικές απορίες & προβληματισμοί

## cool11

Το skype ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου εφαρμογες εδω και πολλα χρονια, οπως εξαλλου και για εκατομμυρια χρηστες σε ολο τον κοσμο.
Αν και την λειτουργω, κατα καιρους αντιμετωπιζω διαφορα θεματακια με την εφαρμογη, τα οποια θα θελα να τα συζητάω με αλλους. Γι' αυτο και ξεκινω αυτο το θεμα.
Επισης, επειδη θα ηταν καπως 'αδικο' να εξετασουμε/περιορισουμε το skype μονο σε pc-windows, θελω να γινονται αναφορες για ολες τις συνεργαζομενες πλατφορμες στις οποιες τρεχει το skype.

Θα ξεκινησω με καποιες απορίες.

- Σε καποιες συνομιλιες, αλλοτε συχνοτερα και αλλοτε πιο σπανια, η συνδεση-συνομιλια 'πεφτει'. Επειδη δεν μπορω να πω ετσι απλα οτι 'φταιει το computer'(το χω καλορυθμισμενο) ή φταίει η dsl, αναρωτιεμαι γιατι μερικες φορες, μπορει πχ να πεσει 3-4 φορες μες σε μια ωρα. Αλλοτε μπορει να μιλαω για ωρες χωρις προβλημα. Τι μπορει να φταιει;

- Ποιο ειναι το minimum bandwidth για ενα χρηστη skype, για μια 'αξιοπρεπη' συνομιλια, voice call, και video-call? Υπαρχει καποιο 'υπολογισμενο' κατωφλι; Ισως ακουγεται παραξενη ερωτηση, αλλα οταν πχ θελω να μιλησω απο το κινητο μου με skype, με χρηστη pc, ο pc user με την dsl του δεν εχει προβλημα, αλλα εγω με τις 'ιδιαιτεροτητες' του mobile net, θελω να ξερω τι να περιμενω απο μια τετοια συνομιλια. Απο ποσα kb/s και πανω παιζει και βιντεο εστω με 15fps/sec, ή το ελαχιστο για να παιζει μονο φωνη. Πχ. με gprs μπορει να κανει καποιος εστω φωνητικη συνομιλια;

Η αποσαφηνιση των ανωτερω αποριών και αλλων προβληματισμων που θα τιθενται στην πορεία, πιστευω θα οδηγησει σε μια καλυτερη εμπειρία χρήσης με αυτο το υπεροχο πρόγραμμα.

- - - Updated - - -

Εδω οι επισημες απαιτησεις
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/fa1...oes-skype-need

----------


## cool11

Εχει κανεις καποια περισσοτερη πληροφορηση, τι μπορει να φταίει και διακοπτεται/πέφτει καθε λιγο η skype συνομιλία ανάμεσα σε 2 συγχρονους υπολογιστες με dsl?
Δεν εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα καθε μερα βεβαια. Αλλοτε πεφτει συχνοτερα, ενω μπορει να υπαρξουν μερες που να μην πεσει και καθολου.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

Και σε εμένα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όποτε κάνω κλήση ομιλίας με 3G με πάρα πολύ καλό σήμα σε μηχάνημα που συνδέεται σε wifi  να υπάρχουν μερικές αποσυνδέσεις…
Γενικά έχει πολλά κουσούρια.. αρκεί να σκεφτείτε ότι για 9 μήνες τουλάχιστον δεν μου επέτρεπε να συνδεθώ στον λογαριασμό μου με το mail μου… την ίδια στιγμή συνδεόμουν κανονικά μέσω hotmail…!

----------


## cool11

Μπορω να εχω ενα προφιλ - να δηλωνω οτι ειμαι away/busy/offline,  αλλα οχι για ολες τις επαφες μου αλλα μονο επιλεκτικα για μερικές επαφές;

----------


## cool11

Με βαση αυτες τις απαιτησεις
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/fa1...oes-skype-need
φαινεται οτι ειναι τεχνικα εφικτη, η φωνητικη κληση μεσω skype, με σημα 2g-gprs στο κινητο;

----------


## cool11

Πως ειναι δυνατον, πριν απο 15 χρονια να μιλουσα ανετα με φωνητικη συνομιλία μεσω netmeeting(microsoft), με συνδεσεις εκατερωθεν -τι αλλο εκεινη την εποχη-pstn απλη,
και σημερα το skype να εχει μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις bandwidth για φωνητικη συνομιλία;

----------


## cool11

Ερχονται παντως τρομερες, ασυληπτες δυνατοτητες...
Realtime voice translation...
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/892...rasi-sto-skype

----------


## cool11

Τελικα υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να ειμαι σε status busy για επιλεγμενες επαφες;
Ή ειναι 'ολα ή τίποτε', φαίνεσαι σε ολους ή δεν φαινεσαι σε κανεναν;

----------


## cool11

Παραδοξως δεν βοηθά κανείς, ωραίοι!
Ολα λυμενα, ολα καλα!
Συνεχιζω, δεν μπορει, καποιος θα εχει τα θεματακια του, ή θα ξερει τι φταίει.

Παραπονιούνται φιλοι οτι με βλεπουν online, ενω εγω ουσιαστικα δεν ειμαι.
Οταν συνδεομαι μεσω υπολογιστη, φροντιζω παντα να κανω log out.
Οταν συνδεομαι μεσω android phone, δεν ξερω αν εχει log out, αλλα οταν τελειωσω τη συνομιλια, παντα κλεινω τα data & το wifi του κινητου. 

Πως λοιπον με βλεπουν online, ενω εγω δεν ειμαι;

----------


## evantigger

Το είχε και η σχέση μου το πρόβλημα αυτό με το κινητό, σε iphone. Στο κινητό μάλλον δεν εγγράφεται η αποσύνδεση στο δίκτυο του skype... Γενικά είναι χρήσιμο πρόγραμμα αλλά από τότε που το πήρε η Mικρομάλακη έχει προβλήματα.

----------


## netexp

Ειναι γνωστο προβλημα το να σε δειχνει online ενω δεν εισαι. Εχουν ανοιχτει 10αδες θεματα σε forum του εξωτερικου. 
Ενδεικτικα: http://community.skype.com/t5/Mac/I-...t/td-p/2071155 http://community.skype.com/t5/Window...d/td-p/3001266

----------


## cool11

Τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι εχει επιλογη log out και στην εκδοση android.
Θα το κανω κι αυτο.

Μαλλον προκειται για bug οπως λετε. Αλλα μπορει να προκυψουν μεχρι και παρεξηγησεις, πχ να καλεις καποιον συνεχεις, να μην το σηκωνει ποτε και να νομιζεις οτι σε 'γραφει' ενω αυτος μπορει να μην ειναι πραγματικα online!

----------


## evantigger

> Τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι εχει επιλογη log out και στην εκδοση android.
> Θα το κανω κι αυτο.
> 
> Μαλλον προκειται για bug οπως λετε. Αλλα μπορει να προκυψουν μεχρι και παρεξηγησεις, πχ να καλεις καποιον συνεχεις, να μην το σηκωνει ποτε και να νομιζεις οτι σε 'γραφει' ενω αυτος μπορει να μην ειναι πραγματικα online!


Πολλές δυστυχώς.

----------


## cool11

Τα χει παιξει το skype το τελευταιο διαστημα;

- Φιλος με καλεσε απο κινητο (με αγορασμενες μοναδες) με skype στο σταθερο μου τηλεφωνο (Αμερικη->Ελλαδα), και καθε 1-2 λεπτα επεφτε η συνομιλια μας....

- Πριν δυο-τρεις μερες, ενω ειχα συννενοηθει(περα απο το πρασινο εικονιδιο που δειχνει το online status) και μιλησαμε και τηλεφωνικα(κλασικο τηλεφωνο) για δευτερολεπτα με γνωστο μου να μιλησουμε στο skype, καλουσε για παντα, και στο τελος αποσυνδεονταν. Κληση δεν εγινε τελικα.

- Σε αλλη συνομιλια που εγινε, ειχα πολλα παραπονα για χαμηλη ενταση ηχου, ο συνομιλητης με ακουγε χαμηλα, ενω εγω ειχα τερματισει τα volumes μου. Σημειωτεον δε, οτι εκλεισα και ξανακαλεσα αρκετες φορες, μηπως εφταιγε η 'συνδεση' μας, αλλα δεν βελτιωθηκε...


Πολλα προβληματα. Δεν ειχα αμφιβολια οτι η microsoft θα επαιρνε ενα υπεροχο προιον και θα του αλλαζε τα φωτα, αλλα δεν το περιμενα τοσο γρηγορα....

Σε σας ολα πανε ρολόι, οπως παλια;

----------


## cool11

Μπορεις να κανεις με τους ιδιους κωδικους, ταυτοχρονα login στο skype?
Πχ να ειμαι online (με ιδιους κωδικους), απο tablet, κινητο, υπολογιστη.
Πως συμπεριφερεται τοτε το skype?
Ποιες οι παρενεργειες;

----------


## george123

Δε θα έχεις κανένα  θέμα αλλα να προσέχεις να μη παρακολουθεί κανενας άλλος τις κλήσεις σου!

----------


## cool11

Υπαρχει τροπος, εστω μερικου χειρισμου του skype, μεσω web browser?
Πχ να κανεις login καπου (skype.com, καποιο site της microsoft, κλπ), και να μπορεις τουλαχιστον να επικοινωνεις μεσω μηνυματων;(αποστολη/ληψη)
Ή μονο μεσω των εφαρμογων σε υπολογιστες/κινητα;

----------


## evantigger

Υπάρχει skype για web αλλά είναι σε δοκιμαστική φάση.

----------


## cool11

Ξερω οτι ρωταω ερωτησεις για ψαγμενους, αλλα αυτο ειναι και το νοημα του νηματος εξαλλου, οχι τα απλα και τετριμμένα.

---
*Τι βρίσκεται στο δίκτυο, και τί τοπικά;;;;
*
Ξέρει κανεις, απο τις *συνομιλίες*(instant messages), τι ειναι αποθηκευμένο 'τοπικα' στην συσκευη(κινητο ή υπολογιστης), και τι ειναι στο net και το 'φερνει' οταν συνδεθεις;

Παρατηρησα οτι ημουν offline, και μου εδειχνε 'οτι παλιο' απο messages αλλα ομως οχι τα νεοτερα-καινουρια μηνυματα. Εν τω μεταξυ, οταν λεμε μηνυματα, δεν εννοουμε μονο text, αλλα και φωτογραφιες που επισυναφθηκαν (βαραινει το πραγμα...)
Και αναρωτηθηκα: καλα, οι υπολογιστες εχουν ετσι κι αλλιως χώρο, δεν με νοιαζει τι κανει το skype, τι κραταει και που κλπ.

Αλλα πχ στο κινητο? Που ο χωρος ειναι πιο περιορισμενος, και μαλιστα με τα ηλιθια κλειδωματα ακομη και των νεων εκδοσεων του android, και απειρη εξωτερικη sd card να εχεις, ετσι για να γουσταρουμε δουλευουν οι περισσοτερες εφαρμογες μονο με την εσωτερικη μνημη;

Για να μην ρωτησω, τελικα 'τι ειναι στο δικτυο, και τι τοπικα', αφου μπορει τη μια μερα να βλεπω τα του skype στον υπολογιστη, και την αλλη στο κινητο....

Αν ηταν ολα στο δικτυο, γιατι μου εδειχνε το κινητο ολες τις περασμενες συνομιλιες; Αρα ας ημουν offline πρεπει να ηταν τοπικα στο κινητο μου, ετσι καταλαβαινω.
Και πως παει μετα; Γεμιζει-γεμιζει-γεμιζει το κινητο, απο τις συνομιλιες(με φωτο-το υπενθυμιζω παλι-ογκος δεδομενων), λες και ειναι outlook που γεμιζει το pst μεχρι να...σκάσει;

Και αν οντως αποθηκευονται τοπικα, τοτε μπορει οι ιδιες συνομιλιες να ειναι τοπικα, στο pc, στο κινητο, στο tablet?

Ξερει καποιος τι ισχυει;

----------


## cool11

Μαλλον οι παραπανω ερωτησεις....θα μεινουν ερωτησεις...αποριες διχως απαντηση....

---

Επισης δεν εχω καταλαβει, πως γινεται καποιος να αλλαζει στο skype του την εικονα του προφιλ του, και στους αλλους να εμφανιζεται ακομη η παλια φωτογραφια του προφιλ!
Εννοειτε στα αλλα μηχανηματα εχει γινει log out, αλλα τον φιλο που αλλαξε εικονα, τον δειχνει ακομη με την παλια. Για ολοκληρες εβδομαδες. Χαμπαρι δεν πηρε.

----------


## evantigger

> Ξερω οτι ρωταω ερωτησεις για ψαγμενους, αλλα αυτο ειναι και το νοημα του νηματος εξαλλου, οχι τα απλα και τετριμμένα.
> 
> ---
> *Τι βρίσκεται στο δίκτυο, και τί τοπικά;;;;
> *
> Ξέρει κανεις, απο τις *συνομιλίες*(instant messages), τι ειναι αποθηκευμένο 'τοπικα' στην συσκευη(κινητο ή υπολογιστης), και τι ειναι στο net και το 'φερνει' οταν συνδεθεις;
> 
> Παρατηρησα οτι ημουν offline, και μου εδειχνε 'οτι παλιο' απο messages αλλα ομως οχι τα νεοτερα-καινουρια μηνυματα. Εν τω μεταξυ, οταν λεμε μηνυματα, δεν εννοουμε μονο text, αλλα και φωτογραφιες που επισυναφθηκαν (βαραινει το πραγμα...)
> Και αναρωτηθηκα: καλα, οι υπολογιστες εχουν ετσι κι αλλιως χώρο, δεν με νοιαζει τι κανει το skype, τι κραταει και που κλπ.
> ...


τα αρχεία σώζονται τοπικά, οι συνομιλίες στο διαδίκτυο, όπως με το msn messenger...

----------


## cool11

> τα αρχεία σώζονται τοπικά, οι συνομιλίες στο διαδίκτυο, όπως με το msn messenger...


Αν ειναι ετσι ομως, διχως να συνδεθω στο internet, γιατι μου δειχνει ολη τη συνομιλια με την καθε επαφη, μεχρι οτι ειχε ειπωθει μεχρι την τελευταια φορα που υπηρξε συνδεση;

----------


## evantigger

> Αν ειναι ετσι ομως, διχως να συνδεθω στο internet, γιατι μου δειχνει ολη τη συνομιλια με την καθε επαφη, μεχρι οτι ειχε ειπωθει μεχρι την τελευταια φορα που υπηρξε συνδεση;


Αυτά υπάρχουν και τοπικά τότε, επειδή όταν το πρωτοεγκατέστησες δήλωσες ότι είναι υπολογιστής που εμπιστεύεσαι και έχει κάνει sync,

----------


## cool11

Αν διαγραψω μια επαφη που ειχα μεχρι τωρα, κατοπιν πλεον θεωρειται ως ‘αγνωστος’, και αν εχω βαλει οτι δεν δεχομαι messaging/calls απο αγνωστους, ουσιαστικα εμπιπτει στους αγνωστους , και τρωει απορριψη;
Θα πρεπει να στειλει αιτημα φιλιας, ξανα, για να μπορεσει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου;

----------


## tsigarid

Ναι.
..

----------


## cool11

Ολες οι ψαγμενες αποριες εδω!
_
Ξερει κανεις, αν μπορω να αφαιρεσω την εικονα απο μια επαφη που εχω προσθεσει;_
Εννοω, ο κατοχος της επαφης, που εχω προσθεσει στα contacts, εχει μια εικονα.
Γινεται αυτο καπως, να μην φαινεται, και να βαλω μια generic εικονα;
Πχ καπως οπως το rename στις επαφες, που παροτι ο αλλος εχει ως default ενα ονομα, εσυ μπορεις να πας και να το αλλαξεις στις επαφες σου;
Γινεται;;;;

----------


## cool11

Skype inside out, αλλα ρωτω πραγματα που κανεις δεν ξερει....
 :Sad: 

Δουλευω το skype κυριως απο τον υπολογιστη.
Σημερα ομως, μετα απο καιρο(μήνας...), χρειαστηκε (on the go) να το ανοιξω και στο κινητο.
Guess what.
Οι επαφες δεν ηταν επικαιροποιημενες!
Επαφη που εχω διαγραψει(απο τον υπολογιστη) εδω και κατι βδομαδες, ειναι εκει (στο κινητο),
ενω επαφη που εχω προσθεσει-νεα(μεσω υπολογιστη), δεν υπαρχει στο κινητο.

Τι στην ευχη συμβαινει;;;;
 :Sad:

----------


## cool11

Διατυπωνω αποριες σε ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα και πολυπληθεστερα ελληνικα φορουμς, και κανεις δεν εχει απαντηση!!!

Για τα μηνυματα, που δειχνουν ασυγχρονιστα, ΑΝ καταλαβα καλα, συγχρονιζονται μονο στην περιπτωση που δεχτεις/στειλεις μηνυμα, αλλα και παλι το λεω με επιφυλαξη.
Αν δεν δεχτεις/στειλεις, σου δειχνει οτι παλιο ειχες καποτε στο κινητο.
Κακο αυτο.
Εγω θελω να εχω πληρες update, κι ας εχω να επικοινωνησε καιρο με καποιον, απο την συγκεκριμενη συσκευη, αν και μιλησα προσφατα με μηνυμα, απο αλλη συσκευη.
Τι σοι sync ειναι αυτο, όποτε γουσταρει;
Κι αν εγω δεν θυμαμαι τι εχει ειπωθει αναμεσα σε μενα και στην επαφη, πως στην ευχη θα ξερω πως να συνεχισω μια text συζητηση; Στην τυχη;

----------


## cool11

Με μια επαφη που στο παρελθον ειχαμε επικοινωνια, δηλαδη ημασταν 'φιλοι',
σημερα κοιταζω και βλεπω αυτα εδω τα 'διακριτικα':



Τι σημαινουν αυτα; Οτι πλεον με αφαιρεσε απο τις επαφες; Οτι διεγραψε τον λογαριασμο του; Ή κατι αλλο;

----------


## tsigarid

Μάλλον ότι σε διέγραψε

----------


## sportsmangr

Σε διεγραψε.

----------


## cool11

Οντως με διεγραψε.

----------


## cool11

Στις επαφες, το 'online' status το πρασινο, τι διαφορα εχει απο το 'online' το κιτρινο;

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι "απουσιάζει", με απλά λόγια δεν μπορεί/θέλει αυτή τη στιγμή να επικοινωνήσει.
Μπορείς να το αλλάξεις από το μενού της εφαρμογής.

----------


## chrismasgr

Κάποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει πως δουλεύει το skype to go χωρίς να είναι καταχωρημένο το τηλέφωνο ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## codezero

> Κάποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει πως δουλεύει το skype to go χωρίς να είναι καταχωρημένο το τηλέφωνο ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Στο skype2go, δηλώνεις τη χώρα στην οποία θέλεις να καλέσεις το σταθερό/έχεις φτηνές ή δωρεάν κλήσεις προς τα σταθερά της, καλείς ένα νούμερο που σου δίνει το skype της συγκεκριμένης χώρας και έπειτα βγάζεις κλήσεις χρησιμοποιώντας το υπόλοιπο χρημάτων που έχεις στο λογαριασμό σου skype με τις χρεώσεις που έχει προς κάθε προορισμό. Για να δουλέψει καταχωρείς το νούμερο από το οποίο καλείς το skype2go στο λογαριασμό σου (μέχρι 20 αριθμούς) και ένα Pin που θα σου ζητάει κάθε φορά πριν βγάλεις την κλήση που θέλεις.

Δηλαδή, έχεις για παράδειγμα 10 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό σου skype και δωρεάν λεπτά από το κινητό σου προς σταθερά στην Ελλάδα και, θέλεις να καλέσεις ένα φίλο στην Ιταλία. Καλείς από το κινητό σου ένα σταθερό Ελληνικό αριθμό που σου δίνει το skype (επομένως δεν χρεώνεσαι) και έπειτα βγάζεις την κλήση στο φίλο σου στη Γερμανία, χρησιμοποιώντας τα 10 ευρώ που έχεις στο λογαριασμό σου, με τις χρεώσεις που έχει το skype για Ιταλία.

Σε περίπτωση που καλείς από ένα νούμερο που δεν έχεις καταχωρήσει στον λογαριασμό σου skype, σου ζητάει πρώτα να εισάγεις ένα από τα νούμερα που έχεις καταχωρήσει (για να βρει το λογαριασμό σου) και το Pin που έχεις στο skype2go. Έπειτα βγάζεις κανονικά την κλήση.

----------


## chrismasgr

Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου . Θα ήθελα όμως μια διευκρίνηση . Καλείς τον αριθμό skype που είναι αστικός μετα βάζεις τον καταχωρημένο αριθμό με πρόθεμα 0030 και αμέσως μετά το 4ψήφιο pin σου ;

----------


## codezero

> Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου . Θα ήθελα όμως μια διευκρίνηση . Καλείς τον αριθμό skype που είναι αστικός μετα βάζεις τον καταχωρημένο αριθμό με πρόθεμα 0030 και αμέσως μετά το 4ψήφιο pin σου ;


Ακριβώς.
Μόλις καλέσεις από νούμερο διαφορετικό από τα καταχωρημένα σου λέει να βάλεις ένα από τα καταχωρημένα νούμερα με κωδικό χώρας, δηλαδή πχ. 0030697ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ και μετά σου ζητάει να βάλεις το Pin που έχεις ορίσει στον λογαριασμό σου.

----------


## chrismasgr

Να εισαι καλά φίλε μου.

----------


## ubi

Καλησπέρα,

όταν πάω να κάνω εγκατάσταση το Skype σε Windows 7 sp1 x86
πετάει ένα παράθυρο ότι ο *Windows Microsoft Installer δεν μπορεί να φορτωθεί ή να βρεθεί* και σταματάει η εγκατάσταση. 

Δοκίμασα και από το *services.msc*, με επιλογές *μη αυτόματα* και *εκκίνηση* αλλά πάλι το ίδιο λέει..

Καμιά βοήθεια..

- - - Updated - - -

Οκ, λύθηκε με εγκατάσταση της offline έκδοσης. 

Ας μεταφερθεί παρακαλώ και στην ανάλογη ενότητα, από βιασύνη το έγραψα εδώ.

----------


## Loufjohn

Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας. Απο κομπιουτερ σε κομπιουτερ συνδεομαι για βιντεοκληση κανονικα.
Απο κινητο προς κομπιουτερ η αλλο κινητο ενω καλει το αλλο κινητο η κομπιουτερ δεν λαμβανει την κληση. Εννοειται ολα online

----------


## tsioy

Αγόρασα πίστωση 10€ για το skype. Σύμφωνα με το site, αυτή δεν λήγει. Στην εφαρμογή,όμως, στο android αναφέρει ότι η πίστωση θα απενεργοποιηθεί στις 26/10/17 (μετά από 6 μήνες...). Τί ισχύει τελικά;

----------


## ariadgr

> Αγόρασα πίστωση 10€ για το skype. Σύμφωνα με το site, αυτή δεν λήγει. Στην εφαρμογή,όμως, στο android αναφέρει ότι η πίστωση θα απενεργοποιηθεί στις 26/10/17 (μετά από 6 μήνες...). Τί ισχύει τελικά;


Λήγει αν δεν κάνεις καμία χρεώσιμη κίνηση. Αν στους 5 μήνες κάνεις, ανανεώνεται για άλλους 6. Παλιά σε ειδοποιούσε και με mail σχετικά.

----------


## cool11

Πως λειτουργει το skype credit?
Αγοραζεις-προπληρωνεις, και μετα καλεις απο το skype σου, σε σταθερα και κινητα σε ολο τον κοσμο; 
Και αναλογα το καθε κρατος, εχει και την αντιστοιχη(χαμηλη?) χρεωση;

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς έτσι. Όπως δηλαδή και με τα καρτοκινητά.

----------


## cool11

To 'skype call' ειναι συμφεροτερη σαν υπηρεσια, 
απο το παλιο γνωστο skype credit?
Μου ελεγε φιλος, οτι με ενα 10ευρω, εχεις για ενα μηνα, απεριοριστες κλησεις σε σταθερα σχεδον σε ολοκληρο τον πλανητη!

----------


## patrickdrd

εχει πακετο με απεριοριστες αλλα δεν κοστιζει 10 ευρω, αλλα 40+ και ισχυει για 1 μηνα θυμαμαι τον δεκεμβρη που αγορασα

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλα μπορει να προκυψουν μεχρι και παρεξηγησεις, πχ να καλεις καποιον συνεχεις, να μην το σηκωνει ποτε και να νομιζεις οτι σε 'γραφει' ενω αυτος μπορει να μην ειναι πραγματικα online!


και να σε χρεωνει φυσικα!

----------


## john84

Γενικα αυτο το απεριοριστο πλανο με σταθερα και κινητα Ελλαδας με 14 ευρω συμφερει . Μαλιστα εαν βαλεις σαν ID το κινητο σου θα μπορεις να αγοραζεις ενα πακετο δεδομενων στο κινητο σου και θα εισαι ετοιμος. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ποιοτητα κλησης?

----------


## DOU

Προσπαθω να κανω το τελευταιο update στο skype και ενω κανει download,παταω εγκατασταση,δεν γινεται τιποτε,το εχει κανει αυτο σε καποιον αλλον? :Thinking: 

Edit: [ Τελικως,κατεβασα το αρχειο και εκανα update manual ]

----------


## almounia

> Γενικα αυτο το απεριοριστο πλανο με σταθερα και κινητα Ελλαδας με 14 ευρω συμφερει . Μαλιστα εαν βαλεις σαν ID το κινητο σου θα μπορεις να αγοραζεις ενα πακετο δεδομενων στο κινητο σου και θα εισαι ετοιμος. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ποιοτητα κλησης?


Φίλε, ξέρεις αν το ίδιο πακέτο (συνδρομή) στο skype, επιτρέπεται / μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα μαζί (ταυτόχρονα);
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## cool11

Στην νεα εκδοση παντως για mac, το ξεσκισαν εντελως.
Μου στελνουν βιντεομηνυματα, διχως κειμενα, και δεν ερχονται. Αλλα ερχονται και δεν ειναι αμεσα ορατα, αλλα πρεπει να σκαλιζεις τη συνομιλια μπας και τα ανακαλυψεις.
Πραγματικα ειναι τραγικο το νεο interface.

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ στέλνω μηνύματα από το κινητό και τα τρώει η μαρμάγκα.

----------


## cool11

Μα τοση αχρηστιλα στην microsoft?
Ενα προιον που δουλευε ρολοι εδω και δεκαετια, το παιρνουν και του αλλαζουν τα φωτα;

----------


## dsluser1

> Στην νεα εκδοση παντως για mac, το ξεσκισαν εντελως.
> Μου στελνουν βιντεομηνυματα, διχως κειμενα, και δεν ερχονται. Αλλα ερχονται και δεν ειναι αμεσα ορατα, αλλα πρεπει να σκαλιζεις τη συνομιλια μπας και τα ανακαλυψεις.
> Πραγματικα ειναι τραγικο το νεο interface.


Το έκανε και σ εμενα update χθες κι δυστυχώς είναι απλά άθλιο!
Έτσι μου έρχεται να το διαγράψω εντελώς.

----------


## tsigarid

Σύντομα θα δούμε μπλε οθόνη στο skype.

----------


## Mirmidon

Στα desktop συστήματα υπάρχει ακόμα η δυνατότητα για να κατεβάσεις classic version. Για πόσο ακόμα, άνγωστο φυσικά. Διαλύσανε και το translator δυστυχώς.

----------


## cool11

> Στα desktop συστήματα υπάρχει ακόμα η δυνατότητα για να κατεβάσεις classic version. Για πόσο ακόμα, άνγωστο φυσικά. Διαλύσανε και το translator δυστυχώς.


To βασικο μου μηχανημα ειναι mac και δεν νομιζω πλεον να εχω αυτη την επιλογη...

----------


## Mirmidon

> To βασικο μου μηχανημα ειναι mac και δεν νομιζω πλεον να εχω αυτη την επιλογη...


Λυπάμαι.... :Sad:

----------


## almounia

Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι, απλά αν γνωρίζετε...




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από john84 
> Γενικα αυτο το απεριοριστο πλανο με σταθερα και κινητα Ελλαδας με 14 ευρω συμφερει . Μαλιστα εαν βαλεις σαν ID το κινητο σου θα μπορεις να αγοραζεις ενα πακετο δεδομενων στο κινητο σου και θα εισαι ετοιμος. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ποιοτητα κλησης?


Φίλε, ξέρεις αν το ίδιο πακέτο (συνδρομή) στο skype, επιτρέπεται / μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα μαζί (ταυτόχρονα);
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## john84

> Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι, απλά αν γνωρίζετε...
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε, ξέρεις αν το ίδιο πακέτο (συνδρομή) στο skype, επιτρέπεται / μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα μαζί (ταυτόχρονα);
> Ευχαριστώ


Κανονικά θα μπορούν , αρκεί να έχουν όλοι την εφαρμογή στο κινητό τους και να έχουν logαρει στο ίδιο account.

----------


## cool11

Παιδια, στο skype (υπολογιστη) εμφανιζει μια νεα επιλογη για translate. 
Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Παιδια, στο skype (υπολογιστη) εμφανιζει μια νεα επιλογη για translate. 
> Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;


Νέα? Από το 2015 υπήρχε....

----------


## cool11

> Νέα? Από το 2015 υπήρχε....


Ισως μπερδευτηκα γιατι τωρα ειδα να πεταγεται κατι σαν pop up window με την εφαρμογη.

Ειμαστε λιγοι χρηστες εδω, ελληνικα μαλλον δεν εχει, αλλα ας ρωτησω αν το εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις, εστω μιλωντας αγγλικα, και αν το μεταφραζει live σε αλλη γλωσσα...

----------


## kostkalaitz

Σε ποιο φάκελο αποθηκεύονται τα αρχεία που μου στέλνουν μέσω skype;;

----------


## cool11

Εχει αφαιρεθει η δυνατοτητα για ρυθμιση ποιοτητας στο video calling?
Δεν μπορω να την βρω ουτε στην desktop εφαρμογη, ουτε στην android version.
Παλια θυμαμαι υπηρχε, χειροτερη, καλυτερη.
Υπαρχει πια, ή εγω δεν το βρισκω;

-------------

Επειδη δεν ειμαι καλος στην αριθμητικη, 
συμφωνα με αυτο το λινκ
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/fa1...oes-skype-need
ποσα megabytes θελει(για ξοδεμα-καταναλωση) πχ 1 ωρα voicecall / videocall?

----------


## cool11

Πως επαναφερω να δειχνει κατι σαν το κλασικο μενου πανω πανω στο skype? Το ειχε αλλα μαλλον κατα λαθος το απενεργοποιησα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Πως επαναφερω να δειχνει κατι σαν το κλασικο μενου πανω πανω στο skype? Το ειχε αλλα μαλλον κατα λαθος το απενεργοποιησα.


Πάτα Alt.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Δεν θέλω να φαίνεται ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου μου σε άτομα (πέραν των επαφών μου) σε μια συνομιλία. Υπάρχει τρόπος;

----------


## cool11

Μιας και ζουμε σε εποχη που οι...τηλεδιασκεψεις εχουν παρει φωτια,
μηπως εχει κάνει κανενας group video conference με πολλά ατομα,
να μας πει την εμπειρια;

Εδω γραφει οτι το skype υποστηριζει μεχρι 50 ατομα ταυτοχρονα!
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/05/sk...opping-rivals/

----------


## Tario

> Μιας και ζουμε σε εποχη που οι...τηλεδιασκεψεις εχουν παρει φωτια,
> μηπως εχει κάνει κανενας group video conference με πολλά ατομα,
> να μας πει την εμπειρια;
> 
> Εδω γραφει οτι το skype υποστηριζει μεχρι 50 ατομα ταυτοχρονα!
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/05/sk...opping-rivals/


Μια χαρά γίνεται αρκεί να μιλάνε όλοι καθαρά κι ένας ένας.

----------


## tsigarid

> Μιας και ζουμε σε εποχη που οι...τηλεδιασκεψεις εχουν παρει φωτια,
> μηπως εχει κάνει κανενας group video conference με πολλά ατομα,
> να μας πει την εμπειρια;
> 
> Εδω γραφει οτι το skype υποστηριζει μεχρι 50 ατομα ταυτοχρονα!
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/05/sk...opping-rivals/


Έχω κάνει 3-4 με zoom και ~60 άτομα, πάνω από οι μισοί με βίντεο, κανένα θέμα. Επίσης έχω κάνει με WebEx αρκετά meeting με 100-200 άτομα (ελάχιστοι με βίντεο) και γενικά καλά, αλλά η ποιότητα ήχου αρκετά κακή.

----------


## euri

Πολύ τακτικά κάνω ομαδική βιντεοκλήση με άλλα 3 άτομα (σύνολο 4), χωρίς κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα. Μόνο αυτό που αναφέρει ο Tario παραπάνω, ότι δε μιλάμε όλοι μαζί γιατί τότε δεν ακούγεται τίποτα.

----------


## cool11

zoom, webex, τις ξερω ονομαστικα ως πλατφορμες,
αλλα να ρωτησω, ουσιαστικα ειναι παρομοιες/ανταγωνιστικες, και free υπηρεσιες, οπως το skype?

- - - Updated - - -

Φανταζομαι βεβαια, οτι για πολλα ατομα, καλο ειναι να εχει καποιος τουλαχιστον οθονη υπολογιστη, εστω laptop,
γιατι απο κινητο, αμφιβαλλω αν φαινεται τιποτε ή αν ειναι χρηστικο...

----------


## alekan

Ποια πλατφορμα προσφέρεται για καλό group sex ρε παιδιά; 
Για ενα φίλο ρωτάω...

----------


## tsigarid

> zoom, webex, τις ξερω ονομαστικα ως πλατφορμες,
> αλλα να ρωτησω, ουσιαστικα ειναι παρομοιες/ανταγωνιστικες, και free υπηρεσιες, οπως το skype?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Φανταζομαι βεβαια, οτι για πολλα ατομα, καλο ειναι να εχει καποιος τουλαχιστον οθονη υπολογιστη, εστω laptop,
> γιατι απο κινητο, αμφιβαλλω αν φαινεται τιποτε ή αν ειναι χρηστικο...


Όχι, δεν είναι όπως το skype, είναι για πιο πολλά. Επίσης δεν είναι δωρεάν (το zoom έχει δωρεάν 40 λεπτά κλήσης, το webex είναι δωρεάν λόγω COVID αλλά γενικά όχι). Μπορείς να τα συγκρίνεις με το microsoft teams.

----------


## 21706

Υπάρχει τρόπος χρησιμοποιώντας το skype μου
να επεικοινωνήσω με κάποιον που δεν έχει skype;

----------


## astbox

Αν αγοράσεις χρόνο ομιλίας μπορείς να τον πάρεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## k.m.

o λογος που το θες ?

τι θα πετύχεις/γλυτωσεις ?

----------


## tsigarid

> o λογος που το θες ?
> 
> τι θα πετύχεις/γλυτωσεις ?


Υπάρχουν λόγοι. Εγώ για παράδειγμα καλώ από το skype toll-free τηλέφωνα στις ΗΠΑ για να ακούσω ήχο σε telecons.

----------


## cool11

Πως ειναι πλεον τα πραγματα με την ποιοτητα του skype out? Βελτιωθηκε η ποιοτητα κλησης;

----------


## tsigarid

Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τον ήχο σε skype out. Οι βιντεοκλήσεις έχουν συχνά κακή ποιότητα.

----------


## plin

Χριστός Ανέστη!
Χρησιμοποιώ το skype για τηλεδιάσκεψη. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι 2-3 συμμετέχοντες αδυνατούν να συνδεθούν σωστά λόγω πολύ κακής ποιότητας του internet τους (μένουν σε περιοχές με πολύ κακό internet).
Σκέφτηκα να ενεργοποιήσω την επιλογή του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού ώστε να καλούν από το σταθερό τους και έτσι να συμμετέχουν στην κλήση (μόνο ηχητικά).
Το κακό είναι ότι εδώ:
https://secure.skype.com/el/skype-number
δεν υπάρχει σαν χώρα επιλογής η Ελλάδα. Αρα, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα καθορισμού Ελληνικού (τοπικού) αριθμού, με όλες τις αυξημένες χρεώσεις που συνεπάγεται αυτό. Εχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποια λύση;
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tsigarid

> Χριστός Ανέστη!
> Χρησιμοποιώ το skype για τηλεδιάσκεψη. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι 2-3 συμμετέχοντες αδυνατούν να συνδεθούν σωστά λόγω πολύ κακής ποιότητας του internet τους (μένουν σε περιοχές με πολύ κακό internet).
> Σκέφτηκα να ενεργοποιήσω την επιλογή του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού ώστε να καλούν από το σταθερό τους και έτσι να συμμετέχουν στην κλήση (μόνο ηχητικά).
> Το κακό είναι ότι εδώ:
> https://secure.skype.com/el/skype-number
> δεν υπάρχει σαν χώρα επιλογής η Ελλάδα. Αρα, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα καθορισμού Ελληνικού (τοπικού) αριθμού, με όλες τις αυξημένες χρεώσεις που συνεπάγεται αυτό. Εχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποια λύση;
> Σας ευχαριστώ!


Το πρόγραμμα τηλεδιάσκεψής σου δεν προσφέρει toll-free USA αριθμούς για να καλέσουν οι συμμετέχοντες; Μπορείς να πάρεις εκεί τηλέφωνο μέσω skype. Θα πρέπει να δουλέψει σωστά, ακόμα και με αργό ίντερνετ. Επιπλέον, τι σταθερή τηλεφωνία έχουν οι συμμετέχοντές σου; Πολλά πακέτα προσφέρουν δωρεάν κλήσεις στις ΗΠΑ και σε πολλές άλλες χώρες.

----------


## cool11

> Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τον ήχο σε skype out. Οι βιντεοκλήσεις έχουν συχνά κακή ποιότητα.


Δηλαδη ο ηχος εστω, πλησιαζει την κλασικη τηλεφωνικη συνομιλια σε ποιοτητα;

----------


## tsigarid

Ναι, το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές, αλλά όχι με πολύ αργό ίντερνετ.

----------


## cool11

> Ναι, το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές, αλλά όχι με πολύ αργό ίντερνετ.


ok, κατανοητό.
Σπανια δε σημερα, θα βρει κανεις αργο internet. 
Εχω πιασει 4g ακομη και μες σε βουνα της Ελλαδας, στη μεση του πουθενα.
Πιστευω οτι λογικα η φωνητικη συνομιλια δεν θα εχει ιδιαιτερες απαιτησει bandwidth.
Και λογικα, τοσα χρονια το skype, θα εχουν βελτιωσει και πολυ τους αλγοριθμους/συμπιεση data κλπ

- - - Updated - - -

Στην desktop εκδοση για υπολογιστη,
δεν εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να ορισουμε οτι θελουμε να δινουμε password,  
καθε φορα που κανουμε login, 
οπως γινεται στα κινητα;

----------


## plin

> Το πρόγραμμα τηλεδιάσκεψής σου δεν προσφέρει toll-free USA αριθμούς για να καλέσουν οι συμμετέχοντες; Μπορείς να πάρεις εκεί τηλέφωνο μέσω skype. Θα πρέπει να δουλέψει σωστά, ακόμα και με αργό ίντερνετ. Επιπλέον, τι σταθερή τηλεφωνία έχουν οι συμμετέχοντές σου; Πολλά πακέτα προσφέρουν δωρεάν κλήσεις στις ΗΠΑ και σε πολλές άλλες χώρες.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Το πρόγραμματηλεδιάσκεψης είναι το skype. Προσφέρει αριθμούς στις ΗΠΑ. Το πρόβλημα αυτώ των 2-3 μελών στις τηλεδιασκέψεις είναι το πολύ αργό internet, οι συχνές διακοπές του (αποσυνδέσεις) και επιπλέον ένας δεν έχει καθόλου internet στην περιοχή του, ακόμα και το κινητό του έχει χαμηλό σήμα. 
Θα ρωτήσω αν κάποιος από αυτούς έχει κάποιο τηλεφωνικό πακέτο με δωρεάν κλήσεις στις ΗΠΑ ή αλλού.

----------


## stereo

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Το πρόγραμματηλεδιάσκεψης είναι το skype. Προσφέρει αριθμούς στις ΗΠΑ. Το πρόβλημα αυτώ των 2-3 μελών στις τηλεδιασκέψεις είναι το πολύ αργό internet, οι συχνές διακοπές του (αποσυνδέσεις) και επιπλέον ένας δεν έχει καθόλου internet στην περιοχή του, ακόμα και το κινητό του έχει χαμηλό σήμα. 
> Θα ρωτήσω αν κάποιος από αυτούς έχει κάποιο τηλεφωνικό πακέτο με δωρεάν κλήσεις στις ΗΠΑ ή αλλού.


Δοκιμάστε το Skype2go. Σου δίνουν ελληνικό αριθμό και μέσω αυτού καλεις σε όποια επαφή η αριθμό θέλεις.
https://www.skype.com/en/features/skype-to-go-number/

----------


## svasil

Καλημέρα. Είμαι νέος στο forum ήδη 15 λεπτών! 
Δεν ξέρω εάν πληκτρολογώ εδώ σωστά αλλά δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα δικό μου θέμα. 
Είμαι καθηγητής μαθηματικών και θέλω να λύσω ασκήσεις ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ σε κάποιο πίνακα που αναζητώ να βρώ (όχι πραγματικό, αλλά ηλεκτρονικό) και να τις βλέπουν οι μαθητές μου μέσω Skype online. Πολύ σημαντικό είναι να έχω τη δυνατότητα να σώσω αυτές τις σημειώσεις κυρίως σε αρχεία PDF, για να μπορέσω να της στείλω με e-mail. 
Χρησιμοποιώ ένα υπολογιστή Mac με λειτουργικό σύστημα Catalina.
Δε γνωρίζω εάν το Skype διαθέτει το ίδιο whiteboαrd ή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιον άλλο τον οποίο και αναζητώ.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
Σταύρος Βασιλείου

----------


## panoc

> Καλημέρα. Είμαι νέος στο forum ήδη 15 λεπτών! 
> Δεν ξέρω εάν πληκτρολογώ εδώ σωστά αλλά δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα δικό μου θέμα. 
> Είμαι καθηγητής μαθηματικών και θέλω να λύσω ασκήσεις ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ σε κάποιο πίνακα που αναζητώ να βρώ (όχι πραγματικό, αλλά ηλεκτρονικό) και να τις βλέπουν οι μαθητές μου μέσω Skype online. Πολύ σημαντικό είναι να έχω τη δυνατότητα να σώσω αυτές τις σημειώσεις κυρίως σε αρχεία PDF, για να μπορέσω να της στείλω με e-mail. 
> Χρησιμοποιώ ένα υπολογιστή Mac με λειτουργικό σύστημα Catalina.
> Δε γνωρίζω εάν το Skype διαθέτει το ίδιο whiteboαrd ή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιον άλλο τον οποίο και αναζητώ.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
> Σταύρος Βασιλείου


Τη λυση να βαλεις discord χρησιμοποιοντας οποιαδηποτε εφαρμογη θες και να κανεις screen share ή app share αναλογα τι σε βολευει την εχεις σκεφτει ?
Φτιαχνεις ενα καναλι στο discord, μπαινουν οι μαθητες. Ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη που θες (οποιαδηποτε ειναι αυτη) κανεις screnn share (η app share) και οι μαθητες σου μπαινουν στο room και βλεπουν realtime οτι κανεις σε αυτη την εφαρμογη / οθονη σου (αναλογα τι θα επιλεξεις).
παραλληλα μπορειτε να μιλατε μεσω discord (οχι ομως με βιντεοκληση) ή να συνεχιζεται τη βιντεοκληση στο skype κοβοντας τον ηχο απο το discord.

Για whiteboard δεν εχω αποψη...

----------


## svasil

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η λύση, αλλά κύριο πρόβλημα παραμένει ο whiteboard γιατί στα μαθηματικά το 90% του μαθήματος είναι γράψιμο στο χέρι και συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το γράψιμο. Δύσκολα λειτουργεί ένα ολόκληρο αρχείο (pdf πχ) γιατί ρωτάς τους μαθητές και προχωράς, χωρίς να θέλεις να βλέπουν τον τρόπο λύσης ή τις απαντήσεις που θα έχει το ολοκληρωμένο αρχείο...

----------


## Giama

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η λύση, αλλά κύριο πρόβλημα παραμένει ο whiteboard γιατί στα μαθηματικά το 90% του μαθήματος είναι γράψιμο στο χέρι και συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το γράψιμο. Δύσκολα λειτουργεί ένα ολόκληρο αρχείο (pdf πχ) γιατί ρωτάς τους μαθητές και προχωράς, χωρίς να θέλεις να βλέπουν τον τρόπο λύσης ή τις απαντήσεις που θα έχει το ολοκληρωμένο αρχείο...


Powerpoint με animation θα εκανα στη θεση σου, ωστε να εμφανιζεται σιγα σιγα η λυση κανοντας κλικ για παρακατω.
Βεβαια αν πχ ρωτας τους μαθητες και θελεις να προχωρησεις την προταση τους για να τους δειξεις οτι δεν λυνεται ετσι οπως προτεινουν τοτε οντως δεν γινεται με αυτον τον τροπο. (Τωρα που ξαναδιαβαζω το ποστ σου μαλλον αυτο ακριβως θες να κανεις, οποτε ακυρο.)

----------

